# Stallard 9mm, hi-point, My Impressions.



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

So, i recently aquired a SNS it is a Stallard JS-9, after some digging, i have found that stallard was bought out by charter arms, then bought out by Hi-Point, this handgun was purchased in 1993 for $180, the dealer aquired the original receipt from the woman he bought it from, it has a lifetime waranty, lifetime of the company lol, but anyways to the point, i have run 500 rounds of wolf through this gun with only 1 hiccup right off the bat, and that was due ot the lady whom owned it kept it loaded for 15 years in a drawer, never fired or anything, so the original 9 round magazine, the spring is to soft, so any more rounds than 5 and it will hiccup, misfeed, double feed, whatever, it took 3 sets of a full round mag then i figured out it was just the mag, after playing with it i found out 5 is the magic number, as long as you load no more than 5 rounds in the magazine it funtions flawlessly, lol if you can call that flawless, but TO ALL THE NAY SAYERS, if hi point produces a firearm as well as previous companys they now own, they are not a bad gun, i will be looking for a new Hi-point 9mm at the upcoming gun show, poor people should be able to defend themselves too, im not poor, but i enjoy all guns, even the cheaper ones, and this is a quality Cheap handgun, if i could find a new magazine for it it would be perfectly fine, and i only Spent $60 on it, and the scary thing is it shoots straighter than my glock 17, that shoots low and to the left. its not the bets pistol out there by far, but im sure some Baddie that gets hit by a cheapo gun is still not gonn abe happy, even if ya run out of the 5 rounds, you can always just through it at him, since it weighs so much.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't you find some new springs for the mag? I'll bet yo might be able to. I would try the factory frist. http://highpointfirearms.com/
Then I would try Wolff. http://www.gunsprings.com/
Somebody should have some. Good luck. :smt033


----------



## Spike627 (Mar 25, 2008)

no, they dont sell replacement srings for that model, because the magazine floorflate is welded on, but hey they gotta cut costs somewhere, and the new hi-point magazines are shorter, and have a rubber floorplate, and the stallard doesn't have a mag release button persay, it is an old style, underthe grip/magazine, latch on the bottom of the grip, so the mag floorplate cannot be any larger than the very thin one it has now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok so the floor plate is welded on. Can't you compress the spring and stick a piece of wire through one of the holes to capture the spring. Then try to work the cartridge feed plate out the top. Then release the spring and it will come out the top. Give that a try. That's how the old Mausers were. :smt023


----------



## jasondjdelashmit (Mar 24, 2008)

I Just bought my 1st. HG and its a 9mm hi point and so far I love it. but I have only had it for about 2 weeks.


----------

